Ask HN: Is it worth upgrading to macOS High Sierra? - wintorez
======
tekkk
Before this thread is sunk into oblivion; good question but please check your
grammar. "Does it" -> "Is it". And I have a MBP and no I haven't upgraded.
Haven't found any pressing reason to do so. I actually stall doing updates for
like months since they take too long and I can't bother reopening all my
chrome and mozilla windows. Probably I should but please don't hack me and
don't tell my boss. He's one of the security-crazy-people.

~~~
wintorez
Thank you for your comment. I fixed the grammar. :)

------
cerberusss
Why would you give it any thought at all? The update button appeared, and just
before dinner I clicked "update". Done.

~~~
rajacombinator
Why bother upgrading? There’s nearly nothing to gain but tons of pitfalls such
as unexpected breaking changes.

